# Home-Bum Security.



## smellyskelly (Nov 13, 2009)

I was talking with Dirty Rig on AIM just now about different things we do as a sort of "security" in a building were sleeping in. broken glass outside the door, and putting something heavy against the door that would make a thud loud enough to stir and wake us up, has came up as ways for an "alarm" type system. 
I was wondering, what other things can one do in terms of a security-type system that lets you know someone is there and give you time to observe the situation and, if need be, grab your knife.


----------



## Smallredbox (Nov 13, 2009)

Ive seen one of my friends use stale cornflakes and dorito chips as noisemakers on the floor. It worked pretty well.


----------



## compass (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, I usually sleep out somewhere, so I have to keep things close. I usually just tie everything together and then tie it to my sleeping bag or ground cloth, then I put something in a plastic grocery bag on top of my stuff. If anything moves it will make a little noise and tug on me. I wake up pretty easily. I figure no one has any reason to be messing with my shit or being that close to me while I'm asleep, so I'll probably just start stabbing/slashing if I don't immediately recognize the face above me. 

I haven't really put much though into it, just something I started to do. I'm sure I could think of some cool things to do though. I'm going to start setting up homebum snares baited with something of the high gravity variety.


----------



## smellyskelly (Nov 13, 2009)

high gravity automatically makes me think of hurricane 40s. haha.


----------



## compass (Nov 13, 2009)

Hurricane is exactly what was on my mind. hahaha


----------



## smellyskelly (Nov 13, 2009)

haha. i pictured that and also like old cartoons with that road runner bird thing and the anvils. yeah cant remember the name, hope you know what im talkin about haha.


----------



## compass (Nov 13, 2009)

The Road Runner and Wile E. Coyote. I know it all too well. Story of my fucking life (the road runner and wile e. coyote are symbolic and interchangeable of so many things). Not really, but damn it sure feels like it sometimes.


----------



## finn (Nov 13, 2009)

The funniest security set up I had was with a bunch of accordian doors and those free standing movie advertisments made of glossy cardboard to give someone a scare.


----------



## sprout (Nov 13, 2009)

Our beloved guard dog let us down in Boston. Tweaker home-bums ended up stealing A LOT of stuff from us while we slept. Mostly sentimental things were lost but they did take two pairs of boots, so two of my buddys walked around Massachussetts barefoot for a bit.


----------



## Rash L (Nov 13, 2009)

bell/jingles on the doorknob, string shin-high across the doorway... usually if I'm going to be staying anywhere for an extended amount of time I install latch(es) and use a padlock.

I hate when people do the broken glass bit, mostly because I hate the idea of my dog walking through broken glass. Thankfully the dog I have now is small enough to easily pick up and carry over a glass line, but then you always have stray shards around.... bleh.


----------



## Clean (Nov 13, 2009)

Sentry guns,claymore or sometimes those swingy log things. Dog alarm system with a heart beat or just find a good bush


----------



## wartomods (Nov 13, 2009)

automated turrets


----------



## Wolfeyes (Nov 13, 2009)

Never squatted, but I've camped plenty. If possible I make a brush pile fence at least four feet high, one entrance in front, one in the back, both with an alarm line. Handy if a bear, coyote or wild pig shows up while you're sleeping. If I don't have time/materials for that:

Fishing line strung with soda/beer cans around the perimeter, at least ten feet from my pad, one strand about 3 feet off the ground another one just high enough that the cans are about two inches off the ground.

If neither one is an option, I keep a big spring loaded rat trap in my bag and a couple rolls of those little paper noisemaker caps. Tape as many caps as you can on the base of the trap, right where the bar hits. Ready the trap, but don't put the catch lever down. Very Carefully set the trap on the ground and put your stuff on top to hold down the bar. Makes a hell of racket if somebody grabs your bag.

Repeat the process in reverse to disarm. Gets tricky if you've gotta grab and go, I'll have to work on some way to make it train-hopper friendly...

Now that I think about it, those rat traps could come in handy for squatters too...


----------



## Dirty Rig (Nov 13, 2009)

Some sort of trip-wire shotgun defense. 

Eeeeeeeexcellent.


----------



## UrbanNokizaru (Nov 13, 2009)

Soda can tripwires and post it notes and all that. Check this video it's actually related to all this.


----------



## Smallredbox (Nov 14, 2009)

I loved that video! The cans thing was a great idea.


----------



## UrbanNokizaru (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea Butteryass Mondays videos are the best the guy is so resourceful.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 26, 2009)

floriscent light bulbs..whole... to keep the dogs safe...a barracade...they'll make noise movesing the woodent plywood barricade..if they dont id themselves when we tell them we wont tell them about the piano wire set up for them to fall on the bulbs :hysterical:

some say it's cruel..buit it really worked well against a guy on meth looking to fuck with us once


----------



## veggieguy12 (Nov 27, 2009)

That video was useful, some good ideas.
And translating from his language to English was fun!


----------



## oldmanLee (Nov 27, 2009)

A lot of years ago,an old trapper up in New Hampshire taught me how to build a version of the rattrap noisemaker ,but with the bonus that it was on a pivot,had a barrel,and fired off a muzzle loading charge of small shot or finishing nails.Works great,but not something you want to have loaded in your pack!


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 27, 2009)

I just make a trip wire out of 550 cord or high tension fishing line. it serves not only to make noise but to trip the mother fucker flat on his face. plus if said snooper is fucked up then the trip will fuck'em up proper.


----------

